# anyone into the primitive fire things?(fire piston)



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

just wanted to see if anyone has used thes things and your thoughts on them. heres a video i found.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have seen various videos of them, but have never tried one myself. It seems easier to me to just carry a Bic lighter ... I keep one in my pocket, although I do not smoke any more. Of course the fire piston will not run out of butane!!! I have tried the magnesium block and sparker ... it works very well. I suppose the best thing is to know HOW to start a fire ... my preference in primitive fire making is the bow drill, but I have not done that in many years. Plastic sheet or even a clear water bottle works well for an improvised burning glass, but that requires sun ... something that is often missing, at least around here.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

charles whats your setup with the bow drill? ive tried it and just when i get it smoking good i break the string everytime.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Why attach a HTML document to your post ?

You can embed a youtube video by simply pasting in the URL to the video in your post.

Normally I would NEVER download a HTML document as it can be used for very malicious means.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, I had to delete your attachment. I don't normally download stuff like that either.. I tried to find a utube video of what your talking about, but I am not quite sure.

So if you post the link to the utube video, I can add it to your original post.

I am interested in this, so please hurry 

LGD


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

my mistake LGD How can i go about getting the link from youtube to here? you'll like it


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

just go to the youtube video and copy the url ( the stuff in the address bar) and paste it in a reply to this thread

I will do the rest

LGD


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

HAAA HAA I DID IT


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

cool, I added it to your original post as well.

I have to check it out when I get home from work

LGD


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

THANKS LGD YOU THE MAN. YOU YOUTUBE GOOROO.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

primitive power slingshot said:


> charles whats your setup with the bow drill? ive tried it and just when i get it smoking good i break the string everytime.


As I said, it has been quite a few years. I used braided nylon cord ... just a bit smaller than what today is called paracord. I am sure that paracord would work just fine. Part of the trick is to get the tension on the cord just right. If it is not tight enough, the cord slips on the drill, heats up and breaks. When you hold the bow in your hand, use your index finger to pull back on the string to keep it good and tight. Also, you need to get the speed right ... too slow and you will not produce enough heat, but too fast and your string is more likely to break. Once the bow and socket are well fitted, a nice even stroke is the ticket, in my experience. As in all things, experimentation is the key.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

You can make one out of acrylic and see the combustion, also out of a small metal flashlight.those are my two favorite versions.out lasts a lighter for sure. Also I like having ferro rods everywhere.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That's pretty cool, I have to admit this is the first time I heard of the piston.

My preferred method, though not exactly " primitive". Is steel wool and a 9v battery..

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

These things are just cool - not incredibly practical, but who cares! I think I'll make one sometime soon - that's just cool.
I've heard about them before, but never bothered to check what they really are.

Edit: Sorry about the ninjapost, Geoduck.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> That's pretty cool, I have to admit this is the first time I heard of the piston.
> 
> My preferred method, though not exactly " primitive". Is steel wool and a 9v battery..
> 
> LGD


I use this method, too. I dip a cotton ball (real cotton) into petroleum jelly and then place the steel wool on that, hit it with the 9v battery. 1 cotton ball will give about 10 minutes flame


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I actually have 2 of these. A small one I can wear like a neck knife an an acrylic one about the size of the one in the video. They work well, but you need to have some char cloth for them to work well. Old pellet tins work well to carry your char cloth and can also be used to make more as you need it if you have any cotton cloth to spare.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I quite often use one of those flint and steel (with the magnesium rod, but I usually don't bother) to start the barbeque grill. I can never seem to remember where I put the matches.

I use dryer lint for the tinder. It's scarey how well that works - never let your dryer vent get clogged.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> That's pretty cool, I have to admit this is the first time I heard of the piston.
> 
> My preferred method, though not exactly " primitive". Is steel wool and a 9v battery..
> 
> LGD


i been doing this for years, matter o fact took my girls primitive camping 2 weeks ago and taught them about fire with a few house hold items. 9v steel wool. its definitely good stuff


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

dipping tightly rolled cotton balls or better dryer lint in melted house candles squeeze out extra wax, when cooled keep in a water proof container a small thumb nail size piece burns a really long time, it can be ignited easily with any fire started will light the wettest tinder


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Baxterestates (Jan 13, 2013)

The fire piston has been used by many third world countrys, They dont have the convient stores,or wally world. I teach wilderness surv. to boy scouts,we use all manner of fire making . Home made char cloth is one of the best to start a ember.Mine is on a rope slide around my neck when i go out to play


----------

